# [H] Daemons of Chaos / Eldar (Not much) - Maybe selling Daemons



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got a decently sized DoC army just sitting in a drawer and gathering dust. Just tell me if you'd like anything and what you'd be willing to pay. Ignore the title; this is ALL 100% FOR SALE. 

I've got;

Herald of Khorne on Juggernaught - Metal
- Painted to a gaming standard.

25 Bloodletters
-15 painted to my gaming standard
-10 painted to a not so great standard

10 Daemonettes
-10 base coated black

3 Flamers - Finecast
- 3 part-painted to a low gaming standard. - One arm missing (Five arms not-attached to the models)

5 Flesh Hounds
- Converted from WoC Hounds

5 Seekers of Slaanesh 
- All skin tones painted with my purple skin tone.

1 Changeling - Metal
- Painted the turquoise robed, blue skin tone arms and most of the staff. It's about 80% done

1 Daemon Prince - Metal
- Painted to a low gaming standard.
- Terror of Arnor model from the Lord of the Rings range.
- Left arm made from the daemon prince plastic kit.
- Magnetised right arm for sword / axe. 
- Right horn missing - Will try to find it. Easily green stuffed - will do this upon request.

I will post pics of them all ASAP. 

With Eldar.. I've got 20 Dire Avengers based in Army Painter skeleton bone.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97567 Flesh Hounds
If buying the Flesh Hounds, please specify which of the five you want; there's ten in total.


The better bloodletters.









The not-so-great ones.









Based Daemonettes









Other Flamers









Seekers









Changeling









Daemon Prince









Juggernaught Herald


----------



## Eth K3 (Apr 7, 2008)

How much would you be looking for for all of the daemons?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

It cost me about 250 in total so let's say... £150?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Are you interested in trading or are you only selling?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be interested in trading a select few armies. These would be Necrons and Raven Guard/Ambiguous Space Marine stuff (Like vehicles/bits). If you've got random large models lying about, I do like painting random cool shit like that. For example that Vampire Counts Dragon Thing (Forgot the name).


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll throw the books in for an extra £30, too.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Have you got the Eldar codex? if so i will do a swap with you for 24 necron warriors, 5 scarabs and a necron lord with the codex for the dire avengers along with the codex.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've not got a codex, sorry. I'd happily trade the 20 Dire Avengers for the Lord and the Scarabs.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

:shok: you sure silen? if so PM me please the lord is painted and is finecast i dunno if you'll be able spray over the top.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

PM'ed for the Eldar. Daemons still for sale.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Eldar has been sold. All the daemon stuff and the two books are still there.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Decided to keep some stuff. The rest is now 100% for sale.


----------

